# wlo1 does not exist

## acidunit

I ran "ip addr" and it returned lo, enp0s25, and sit0@NONE. Unless sit0 is a wireless network, how do I help Gentoo detect wlo1?

----------

## Jaglover

Interfaces without IP addresses will not show up with your command.

----------

## acidunit

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Interfaces without IP addresses will not show up with your command.

 

ifconfig returns the same thing (without sit0@none). Does ifconfig show all interfaces? If not, which command does?

----------

## Jaglover

For your information, both commands have man pages.

```
ip a

ifconfig -a
```

----------

## acidunit

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> For your information, both commands have man pages.
> 
> ```
> ip a
> 
> ...

 

Both still don't return wlo1 or any other wireless network name.

----------

## Jaglover

Then you look at your dmesg, there may be firmware required and missing. Or maybe you missed the driver altogether in your kernel config.

----------

## acidunit

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Then you look at your dmesg, there may be firmware required and missing. Or maybe you missed the driver altogether in your kernel config.

 

Thank you so much! The problem ended up being missing drivers.

----------

## Ant P.

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Interfaces without IP addresses will not show up with your command.

 

That's wrong:

```
 ~ $ unshare -rn ip a

1: lo: <LOOPBACK> mtu 65536 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
```

You're thinking of ifconfig.

----------

